# MBTI type and the worst possible job for you



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

Pilot said:


> Ehhh...those perks aren't terribly...perky. XD


No. But imagine you don't have a lot of education, need money to support your family, and just really don't have a choice, then it's these kinds of things you consider in picking jobs. As a guard, you don't have to stick your hands in a toilet at least, and you don't have to interact with people constantly like you would have to if you were working in some food court... you just stand there, watch the people around you, talk a little with your buddy... most people that hold this kind of job aren't happy because of their job, they get it somewhere else. The best they can hope for in their job is that it isn't making them miserable, and they can have the feeling of a job well done at the end of the day.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

stultum said:


> No. But imagine you don't have a lot of education, need money to support your family, and just really don't have a choice, then it's these kinds of things you consider in picking jobs. As a guard, you don't have to stick your hands in a toilet at least, and you don't have to interact with people constantly like you would have to if you were working in some food court... you just stand there, watch the people around you, talk a little with your buddy... most people that hold this kind of job aren't happy because of their job, they get it somewhere else. The best they can hope for in their job is that it isn't making them miserable, and they can have the feeling of a job well done at the end of the day.


You're taking this wayyyyy too far. Reel it back, dude.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

Pilot said:


> You're taking this wayyyyy too far. Reel it back, dude.


I'm just thinking about why someone would take a job like that. If that makes you uncomfortable, I'll stop, but I find it quite interesting to think about.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

stultum said:


> I'm just thinking about why someone would take a job like that. If that makes you uncomfortable, I'll stop, but I find it quite interesting to think about.


Uncomfortable, no. Rather boring and besides the point, yes. No offense to you or your interest in it. I just don't need a discourse on the realistic answers that might apply sans personality type. I can generate those myself.

Now if you could argue a combo of functions that might make a person more satisfied with this job, I can stck around for that.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

Pilot said:


> Uncomfortable, no. Rather boring and besides the point, yes. No offense to you or your interest in it. I just don't need a discourse on the realistic answers that might apply sans personality type. I can generate those myself.
> 
> Now if you could argue a combo of functions that might make a person more satisfied with this job, I can stck around for that.


FeTi or TiFe perception dominant. why? Because those two functions have to be in the middle. The Fe to like to build up relationships with their fellow guards and help resolve conflicts that rise in the area they are guarding, and Ti to fight boredom.

So ESTP, ENTP, ISFJ, INFJ.

Just an idea.


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

Pilot said:


> Pretty much this. Anything routine and maintenancey is death.
> 
> I always wonder what kind of person could be an airport agent...one of those that just stands at the exit and makes sure nobody tries to turn around and go back in (once they've gone through baggage claim.and exited the terminal).


Yeah as stultum said, it can be not so terrible depending on the circumstances. What would be way worse would be a guarding job, and not one of those guards in supermarkets and malls that walk around and check, no, think of a guard working in the military where you're not supposed to even look at people.


----------



## VinnieB (Mar 3, 2015)

Buttahfly said:


> I'd like working as a therapist or nutritionist, which would translate to meaningful 1:1 interaction. It's just that casual social interaction all day long drains me to no end. I prefer using my social energy in my private life, most importantly my boyfriend and my family. I did many traineeships in very social jobs and while I got told that I'm very good at it I just couldn't live with getting drained so much and still having to be nice + private social life.
> Maybe it's a waste of ressources, but I can't help it.


Yeah, I feel the same! It surely isn't a waste of ressources, you need to know your limits and guard them.


----------



## stevejin (Jun 23, 2015)

Im strong ENFP. I was in multinationals all my life. 
First HR - enjoyed it but getting too much red tape And no progress in career. 
Second Sales fmcg mnc - was good at it. Able to find loop holes, manipulate it, hit target, developed the sales people under me... Overall great but got bored after able to meet target everytime
3 rd Marketing fmcg- loved it (this was more than 10yrs ago). Able to control , decide direction of brand... 
4th Project manager overseas .. Loved the experience, traveled and lived in different countries.. Job was exciting but got tedious after a while..before returning to my country
5th ... Moved to regional marketing in another company. Previous company was getting too rigid and process driven. Absolutely hated it!!! (Typical enfp eh)..now i am enjoying as i can go different countries and help the markets, less red tape. 

But in the end, i realized that marketing or sales might not be my best skills utilized. In these role either u get bored or process . Im now saving money to go into my own coffee business and to do consulting or training type of role. I have more inclination towards people related, seeing them happy and dun have to do so much paperwork. I actually realized all these before i even took my first mbti which was last month. 
Oops expressed to much.. ENFP strikes again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

INTJ. Nursing seems horrid and just uninteresting. So does being an entrepreneur.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

ENFP...anything in a call center, administrative work, and sales.


----------



## imaginaryrobot (Jun 11, 2013)

INFJ. I have two main ones that would be awful for me.

A soldier - I would have a difficult time looking at people as enemies. I don't think I would be able to kill, and even if I did, I think I'd be completely changed forever. I'm also bad with quick action, life/death situations. For that reason, police officer and related jobs would also be a no-no. 

An astronaut - I wouldn't be able to deal with being away from everyone and everything. I may be an introvert, but not being with other humans in this way would be horrible. I prefer people-oriented jobs.


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

I'd say any job that I can't procrastinate, but I guess that should be all of them, so any job that requires too much social interaction.


----------



## Chris Merola (Jul 11, 2014)

INFJ, accountant for some sort of evil company. Combine the mind-numbingly stagnant routine of minutiae in the job with the knowledge that you are aiding some immoral corporation, oh deary


----------



## Incognito Detective (Jun 14, 2015)

INTP: Any job involving customers where I am expected to accept my role as a second class citizen without question or exception, so basically most entry level jobs.


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

stiletto said:


> Any bottom of the line job, serving, waiting, or any menial. I would just be plotting how to overthrow those in power the whole time ROFL.



:laughing: +1

Add working with young children to that list ***shudders***


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

MsBossyPants said:


> :laughing: +1
> 
> Add working with young children to that list ***shudders***


I'm not adverse to children, but I would agree that YOUNG children are a pain in the ass.


----------



## Recluse BrainStormer333 (Dec 25, 2014)

INTP

Any job, especially those that require to work with the public.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Worst? The servant to a priest.


----------



## Katalyst (Mar 28, 2015)

INTJ 

I would hate to be a construction worker or a kindergarten/preschool teacher.


----------



## kannbrown (Oct 3, 2014)

INTP - Motivational speaker/telemarketer, with a quota.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

ENTP. Admin office job. Five months - of the same day (_Groundhog Day_ rewritten by Beckett); sitting at a desk, in a cubicle, in an office that is beige, brown, gray and off-white (sensory deprivation!); not talking to anyone; no stimulation or variety; and not enough work. Why, this is hell, nor am I out of it!

Otherwise: manual labour.


----------



## Twisted Mind (Aug 28, 2014)

INTP - My worst nightmare is to work at a fast food restaurant. I mean, I sometimes screw up just when _ordering_ food...


----------



## PPM (Apr 7, 2013)

INTP - face-to-face customer care/complaints department.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

INTP

Something really customer service heavy and having to deal with constant complaints from people. 

The military would be a nightmare for me. The basic training part especially. Having to endure alot of physical discomfort and having to just follow orders without being able to question them. 

Sales/telemarketing, anything where I have to emotionally persuade and even be what I perceive as a little deceptive to get people to do something. 

Factory work, or anything where I have to repeat the exact same motions over and over again for 8 hours a day.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

ESTJ: sales (especially tele), psych, anything having to do with nurturing.


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

INTJ:
Sales and retail. It's non-technical, uninteresting as it offers little to stimulate Te and the mind. Worse still, the commission pay structures rewards employees who manipulate and lie.
I want my success to be measured by technical excellence, rather than to be measured by how good I am at fooling people into doing things they do not want to do....
Politics. For similar reasons to the above.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I have worked in different positions in health care which has always probed people to ask why I would not want to just become a nurse. No way. I would never want to be a nurse or pharmacist. I think that is absolutely an SJ designated field. I do not care to work so tediously close to medication and prescribing. Theres alot of tedious detailed responsibility with liability that I just would never want any part of specifically with those two positions. I do great in emergency care but its far different reacting on a situation then tediously figuring out what who needs and looking at dosages closely. 

I would be a terrible accountant. 

I am not good in sales unless I believe in a product. I am ok if I believe in the product. But I cannot sell just anything. I must believe in the product to sell it. 

My friend does medical billing and coding stuff, I think I would want to poke my eyeballs out from that sort of work. I would do terrible with any sort of dealing with customers after the fact. I cant even imagine me pacifying a bunch of jerks yelling at me in my ear all day I'd likely snap.


----------



## Black Picasso (Dec 5, 2015)

Any job that requires a lot of social interaction and talking to patients, clients, customers most of the time in your shift. Examples: Human Resource, Doctors/Nurses, Teacher, Financial Advisor, Lawyer, Event Planner etc.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Nursing > Daycare > Hotel > Motel maids > Fast food > Therapist ... et al.


----------



## Beatriz (Oct 18, 2015)

ISFJ - engineer. I'm terrible at math.


----------



## Alpha_Orionis (Jan 18, 2015)

INTJ
A waiter.


----------



## Purple Skies (Aug 31, 2015)

INFP. 

QVC presenter. Or any other shopping channel presenter. 

How do they keep that smile plastered on for hours whilst saying the same thing in about a 100 different ways? I'd lose my mind.


----------



## Wiwa (Sep 11, 2014)

Isfp

Top salesperson at the local pyramid scheme. Motivational speaker at the pep rally for the local pyramid scheme. Basically anything requiring me to be full of shit.


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

ISTJ - Clergy, Social Worker... any "counsellor type" profession.


----------



## Lelu (Jun 1, 2015)

INTJ- I think I'm slowly learning that the answer is accounting. I like making decisions using the financial information, but the mechanical aspects of the core job itself are like a cage. So repetitive, monotonous, and limiting.


----------



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

kannbrown said:


> INTP - Motivational speaker/telemarketer, with a quota.


I would go insane if I was expected to be a motivational speaker. The minute someone talks about motivating people, I start imagining some overly perky, way too cheery, Mary Poppins on acid type of person waving a lollipop in my face and talking to me as if I were a cocker spaniel puppy.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia (Jun 6, 2015)

ENTJ maybe?
Anything nurturing, quoted from above. eg. nurse, any field with children
Anything detail oriented and meticulous, any sort of medicine field, accountant etc.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

I find it interesting that so many INTJ's on here say that they would not want to do sales. Although I wouldn't make the best cold call, per month quota type or salesperson, I feel perfectly comfortable explaining to people how and why something would be beneficial for them to have if I know a lot about what I'm selling. If I was selling a product for my business and was able to establish a relationship with someone beforehand, it wouldn't be difficult for me to suggest that they look into what I'm selling (although to be fair that's a big "if"). 


My worst nightmare would be something like PR or an event planner where what's needed is the ability to convey a certain message, make people feel excited about something, possibly without a pragmatic goal. I really don't know how to create moods or atmospheres, in settings or in people. If you asked me to make my surroundings feel festive, or make someone smile I'd myself actually feel really uncomfortable and not know what do to. I generally don't do well in environments where there's a ton of yelling, screaming, loud laughter and talking. It's not that I don't like to be around people, just not CONSTANTLY, and not with a ton of ruckus. 

Accounting was also one of my more frustrating subjects in business school. I was much more interested in using the information than recording it. The field seemed paranoid to me, and the so called "theories" behind accounting rules seemed arbitrarily based on whatever had at some point led to a lawsuit or bankruptcy. I couldn't really use my instincts to learn the material, let alone process it quickly.


----------



## komm (Mar 1, 2015)

Worst possible jobs are (for every MBTI type) those that doesn't give you oportunity to use your skills/develop your potential. 













/end of thread


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

INFP

probably anything military or competitive business/finance related. I don't do well with authoritative yelling, strict schedules, physical endurance, violence, numbers, valuing money over anything else, pressure, deadlines, etc... Anything involving lots of people and trying to be charming is very difficult and draining, but not quite as traumatizing to me as the other things above.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

INFP

A construction worker.

Even though that's what I wanted to be when I was 4.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

INFP.

Lawyer.

ugh thanks but no thanks


----------



## Kellswater (Dec 6, 2015)

ENFP. Would hate anything indoors or repetitive. The worst thing I can think of right now would be anything to do with sorting or organising. 

Librarian or programmer would be a wellp-it's-time-to-volunteer-for-the-next-Hunger-Games type of job.


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

ENTP.



Bureaucrat. I don't care even if it's a prestigious type like a federal bureaucrat. I avoid repetitive tasks like the plague and no I do not think "finding a creative way to quantify the rules and check them" is actually creative. Surprisingly though, I worked in a warehouse once and liked it. I just told myself "I'm getting paid to work out" and there's something about being part of the "working class" that made me feel proud. Like "I _earned_ my right to complain about the government."


----------



## cipherpixy (Jul 9, 2015)

ISTP.
Any job that was made for the SJ types - all those run of the mill jobs; structured, repetitive and routine with all the bureaucratic bull.


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

Cashier/Sales Clerk 
Teacher (Though, I like the sound of it, but I have to deal with people.)
Secretary
Police Officer
Chef
Salesman/woman
Nurse

For INTPs, it's any job that requires a lot of communicating, and/or leading. For example, I could never see my self as a principal.


----------



## Jordan J (Apr 1, 2015)

ENTJ: I've worked as a security guard in a very safe area, and it was the most boring time period of my life. An 8 hour shift felt like a lifetime. Nothing. To. Do. I honestly can't entertain myself inside my own head that long, like some introverted-judging-dominants seem able to do (INFP, ISFP, INTP, ISTP). I. Just. Can't.


----------



## clear moon (Feb 7, 2010)

INFJ - customer service and anything that involves long periods of talking to people on a superficial level. or working for a company I disrespected, like Wal Mart or Monsanto.


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

ENFP - repetitive tasks in an indoor environment with little face to face interaction. I would go insane working in an assembly line


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

Jordan J said:


> ENTJ: I've worked as a security guard in a very safe area, and it was the most boring time period of my life. An 8 hour shift felt like a lifetime. Nothing. To. Do. I honestly can't entertain myself inside my own head that long, like some introverted-judging-dominants seem able to do (INFP, ISFP, INTP, ISTP). I. Just. Can't.


I spend half a semester working as an ice cream guy and the worst part of the job was when there were no customers and you either had to stand around do nothing (bo-ring) or repetitively clean everything in sight (also boring). But I loved dealing with customers tho, especially when they came by to have a casual chat, and I loved putting a personal touch on all the orders. I seriously would love to work in a food truck or cafe where you can talk with customers all the time and make food


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

INFP

and I would die in anything that required me to pay attention to dumb details. Which is like 99% of all jobs ever.


----------



## LlamadeusMozart (Nov 25, 2015)

INFJ: Janitorial work, Day Care, Waitressing, Accountant, Salesperson. (Basically anything repetitive, free of meaningful relationships, or being forced to work for a cause I disagree with or don't value.)

I have had the perfect job for the last 16 years however: Private music teacher. My days are filled with one on one enrichment, creativity, and using all my powers of intuition to solve problems are relate to my students. Life is good.


----------



## amayaberre (Dec 5, 2015)

INTP here. Here's some jobs that I don't want to have... (Not in this particular order, though.)

1. Nurse
2. Teacher
3. Administrator
4. Child Care
5. Physician
6. Clergy
7. Office Manager
8. Counselor
9. Social Worker
10. Bookkeeper


----------



## A Temperamental Flutist (Nov 14, 2015)

ENTP and I would hate being an accountant. I'm horrible at math and I hate it with a passion.


----------

